# I'm human



## TÃ©lor Kenzie (Jun 25, 2009)

I am a Married*, continuously bored suburbanite mother of two.  I've known for a long time that I wanted to be in the writing world in some way or another.  However, when it comes to actually writing, I am my own worst critic and can't stand the thought of not being the absolute "best" writer in human history (obviously an impossibility, thus you see the problem).

So, I tell myself I'm writing just for the hell of it and usually destroy it later.  Poor stories, doomed to have short crippled lives before they're even born.  Oh well, such is life in the world where I am god.

* In Colorado, if you are straight, you don't even have to try to be married.  If you just say it, it is so.  We had a big, public wedding, making us legally married.  We will not turn in the paperwork until every American that wishes to be married is allowed to do the same.  As Banksy would say, "Take this - society!"


----------



## Nickie (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi there, Télor, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## eggo (Jun 28, 2009)

Long live Colorado!

I've always said that everyone is entitled to the same misery we all have.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TÃ©lor Kenzie (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, Nickie and Eggo!


----------



## cyberspecter (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice to meet you!
I am from the Springs, though you certainly shouldn't hold that against me. (I'm a transplant from Montana). I have a sister who lives in Highlands Ranch. 

So welcome to the forum and I look forward to reading some of the awful fiction!


----------



## alanmt (Jun 29, 2009)

I like you already, telor!

Be sure to start with some of the fun literary manuevers contests!


----------



## winkash (Jun 29, 2009)

Télor Kenzie said:


> * In Colorado, if you are straight, you don't even have to try to be married.  If you just say it, it is so.  We had a big, public wedding, making us legally married.  We will not turn in the paperwork until every American that wishes to be married is allowed to do the same.  As Banksy would say, "Take this - society!"



*Sure, it's high time we tried sameness in the world.*
*It’s like in a job: you are a cooperative mate when you do others’ tasks, not when you try to do your job well so that your work mates don’t have to worry for the way you did your things or whether you left them undone. *
*It is advisable for every society first to fight for other people’s rights instead of fighting for their own, because we are all the same, so straight people’s rights are homosexuals’ rights and the other way round. *
*I know a homosexual couple –Martin and David- who want to adopt a baby. They have been my sister’s neighbours for ten years and are fond of her son, Sam, who is 14 now. It was Sam who made them want to adopt, since he was like their own son, but he is no longer a child and they badly miss children's laughter in the house.*
*I don’t think they will face any problem, since in my country there are a lot of abandoned children who need a home. You can see them begging in the streets night and day, sunshine or rain. It occurs to me that, given all the homosexual couples wanting to have a family, it is advisable that authorities be sound enough to respect their right. In this sense, by fighting for homosexuals’ rights, we would be helping homeless children to have a home. Or will we have to go as far as to living like beggars until their right to a decent life be recognized? *


----------



## TÃ©lor Kenzie (Jun 30, 2009)

winkash said:


> *Sure, it's high time we tried sameness in the world.*
> *It’s like in a job: you are a cooperative mate when you do others’ tasks, not when you try to do your job well so that your work mates don’t have to worry for the way you did your things or whether you left them undone. *
> *It is advisable for every society first to fight for other people’s rights instead of fighting for their own, because we are all the same, so straight people’s rights are homosexuals’ rights and the other way round. *
> *I know a homosexual couple –Martin and David- who want to adopt a baby. They have been my sister’s neighbours for ten years and are fond of her son, Sam, who is 14 now. It was Sam who made them want to adopt, since he was like their own son, but he is no longer a child and they badly miss children's laughter in the house.*
> *I don’t think they will face any problem, since in my country there are a lot of abandoned children who need a home. You can see them begging in the streets night and day, sunshine or rain. It occurs to me that, given all the homosexual couples wanting to have a family, it is advisable that authorities be sound enough to respect their right. In this sense, by fighting for homosexuals’ rights, we would be helping homeless children to have a home. Or will we have to go as far as to living like beggars until their right to a decent life be recognized? *


 
There are a people in this country - let's call them Group X so as to avoid the semantics of anecdotal exceptions. This Group X touts high family values.  They also disagree with the termination of a pregnancy, and are big advocates of adoption.

As they should be, seeing as how they're not exactly pro free birth control, or birth control without parental consent, or pro sex education.  What are we to do with all of the unplanned children if education, prevention and termination is off the table?

There are 1.3 million abortions a year in the US.  So, Group X, that would have us pumping an extra 1.3 million children the system each year, is the very same group of people that would ban gay adoption if given the chance.  That's just good family values right tharr.

Luckily gay adoption is only outright, fully banned in 2 states here - Florida and Arkansas (I think).  The rest just make the gays jump through hoops.


----------



## TÃ©lor Kenzie (Jun 30, 2009)

cyberspecter said:


> Nice to meet you!
> I am from the Springs, though you certainly shouldn't hold that against me. (I'm a transplant from Montana). I have a sister who lives in Highlands Ranch.
> 
> So welcome to the forum and I look forward to reading some of the awful fiction!


 
Hehe!  Thank you.  I will consider making it slightly less awful before posting, but don't hold your breath.  :lol:

You know, people in the Springs say that a lot.  I'm sure I would too, if I lived there.  However, I know some very cool people in the Springs and have learned not to just the person by their location.  Plus you guys have a kick ass dispensary down there...  Or so I hear...

How does your sister like the ranch?  There is nothing to dislike about the area I live in, which makes me uneasy somehow.  I just don't think I fit in quite right, the cookie cutter god used to make me must have been mangled by a naughty angel.


----------



## TÃ©lor Kenzie (Jun 30, 2009)

alanmt said:


> I like you already, telor!
> 
> Be sure to start with some of the fun literary manuevers contests!


 
That sounds interesting, I'll check it out!  Thanks!


----------



## cyberspecter (Jun 30, 2009)

Télor Kenzie said:


> Hehe!  Thank you.  I will consider making it slightly less awful before posting, but don't hold your breath.  :lol:
> 
> You know, people in the Springs say that a lot.  I'm sure I would too, if I lived there.  However, I know some very cool people in the Springs and have learned not to just the person by their location.  Plus you guys have a kick ass dispensary down there...  Or so I hear...
> 
> How does your sister like the ranch?  There is nothing to dislike about the area I live in, which makes me uneasy somehow.  I just don't think I fit in quite right, the cookie cutter god used to make me must have been mangled by a naughty angel.



They have, oddly enough, a large gay community here. I had a friend who moved down from Montana a couple of years after I did who loved it here because of the activism. 

I hate it here. Made a mistake back when I worked for MCI and bought a house. My wife wants to move back to Montana but now the market sucks and I can't get this 4 bedroom monkey off my back. Ah well. 

My sister absolutely loves it there in the Ranch. You couldn't drag her off her land if you tied her to a tank. 

I participate in the LM's as well so I'll look forward to competeing with you if I can find the time.


----------



## winkash (Jul 1, 2009)

> So, I tell myself I'm writing just for the hell of it and usually destroy it later. Poor stories, doomed to have short crippled lives before they're even born. Oh well, such is life in the world where I am god.


 I find no reason why you should practise abortion on your writings.



> There are a people in this country - let's call them Group X so as to avoid the semantics of anecdotal exceptions. This Group X touts high family values. They also disagree with the termination of a pregnancy, and are big advocates of adoption.
> 
> As they should be, seeing as how they're not exactly pro free birth control, or birth control without parental consent, or pro sex education. What are we to do with all of the unplanned children if education, prevention and termination is off the table?
> 
> ...


 This is completely at odds with what you said about your writings. So I assume you are perfectly able to give birth to wrntings you dare to share publicly. It seems you do have a will to express yourself when something matters to you.

Therefore, I don't think you're just a "bored subarbanite mother of two". I'd rather say that you're a writer with strong desires to convince other people about the quality of your material, which I think is great. 

If I were a "bored subarbanite mother of two", surely I would write only about motherly and suburbanite issues. So, I profoundly admire that you care so much for groups whose rights are unprotected. You know that it is not only family what values are all about. I'd wish my own mother were like you.


----------



## Battlemage (Jul 1, 2009)

This is 'some' intro thread...
Man.
I am human, too.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## TÃ©lor Kenzie (Jul 6, 2009)

Winkash - Thank you, I like your perspective!  

Battlemage - I was thinking the same thing, and thank you for the welcome.


----------

